# Argëtim & zbavitje > Humor shqiptar >  Barcaleta te ndryshme!

## Deni_Boy

Ishin nje here te cmendurit dhe vendosen qe te hidheshin nga tarraca e spitalit.Mirepo duhet te gjenin nje menyre qe te mos vriteshin.Si perfundim ata vendosin qe ta lyejne sheshin poshte me blu, d.m.th te ishte det.Hidhet i pari-vdes, i dyti-vdes , i treti po ashtu.........vete i katerti dhe i thote shokeve:"O cuna mos u hidhni ketu se ka shkembinj....!!

----------


## Deni_Boy

Dy polica po ecnin ne nje rrug.Ne nje moment shohin nje femij duke pire cigare edhe e pyesin.
-Ne cfare klase je?
Ne kals te 2
Njeri nga ata fillon ta qortoj..kurse tjetri i thote :
-Cfare eshte me ty?Ti nuk pije cigare kur ishe ne klas te 2?
Po por un kisha 18 vjec

----------


## Deni_Boy

Nje grua e cila kishte dhjete femije, shkon ne zyren e perkrahjes sociale, qe ti lidhnin edhe asaj nje perkrahje, per femijet!
Aty takon drejtorin, te cilit ia shpjegon qarte se perse kishte ardhur ne zyre.
Edhe drejtori, merr nje dosje te paplotesuar, qe te shenoje te dhenat e gruas, e cila kerkonte perkrahje sociale.
Drejtori :- emer, mbiemer ju lutem?
Gruaja :- i thote emrin dhe mbiemrin e saj.
Drejtori :- sa femije ke-?
Gruaja :- dhjete.
Drejtori :- emrat e femijeve?
Gruaja :- Enver.
Drejtori :- tjetri?
Gruaja :- s'ka nevoje tjua them te tjeret, pasi te gjithe kete emer kane femijet e mi !!!
Drejtori :- si eshte e mundur kjo?
Gruaja :- po ja pra, te gjithe jane djem, dhe une ju kam vene te njejtin emer qe te gjitheve .
Drejtori :- po kur i therrisni, ndonjerit per tju ndihmuar per dicka,
si e kuptojne ato se cilit i keni thirrur ju, konkretishte?
Gruaja :- po e kuptojne ato, pasi une sejcilit i therras ne mbiemrin e te atit te tij !!!...

----------


## Deni_Boy

*Nje grua bashke me femijen e saj te vogel po bisedonin. Nderkohe aty prane kalon nje djale qe sapo ishte liruar nga ushtria dhe degjoi biseden e tyre.- Mami po si me ke bere ti mua? Po ja, perpiqej e ema tia shpjegonte femijes. Mami vajti tek xhaxhi doktorri i cili i beri nje gjilpere dhe mbas pak kohesh linde ti. Atehere djali qe kishte qene ushtar i frikesuar e pyet gruan:- Pse e kane hequr nga qarkullimi menyren klasike?!!*

----------


## donna76

Ndalon nje kamion i madh  para nje prostitute Nigeriane, shoferi ul xhamin .

-Sa merr ti?

-50 euro, te bej ca te duash ti!

- ok , hajt me shkarko kamionin !

----------


## Deni_Boy

*Një çift po dilte në qytet. Rrugë e gjatë, nxehtë i madh, para tyre ndodhet një pemë dhe ata bashkë vendosin m'u ul nën të. Pas një farë kohe gruaja çon kryet lart me pa, kur shef dy zogj sqep më sqep dhe i thotë të shoqit:
- Mor burrë ça janë ka bajnë njata zogj atje lart?
- I shoqi: janë ka puthen.
- Gruaja: po pse nuk me puth edhe ti mua?
- Burri ia kthen: po kush dreqin hyp atje nalt.*

----------


## Deni_Boy

*Nji çoban me bagti ishte afër nji prronit. Po binte shi pa masë. Mbas nji farë kohe prroni po fillon m'u shtu e me u shtu, kur çobani po ndin nji za, "u mbyta, u mbyta..." Vrapon bariu në drejtim të zanit kur shef nji vajzë që kishte mbet në prrua, e ndimon atë dhe mbas pak vajza i thotë atij se si mund t'ia shpërblente, pasi i shpetoi jetën. Bariu i thotë se nuk do asgja. Atëherë vajza fillon me u zhvesh e me u zhveshë. Kur shkon tek mbathjet vajza i thotë bariut: edhe i to kanë mbetë, dhe fillon me i heqë edhe ato, por bariu shumë zemër gjanë e ndërpret duke i thënë: a din ça, mos i heq fare se me bijnë të mëdhaja...*

----------


## Deni_Boy

*Kishte ardhë Nexhoja ne fabrikë të cigareve me taku nji shok të vetin, mirëpo roja nuk po e lente me hi brenda. Shoku i tij nuk po dilte me e taku kështu që nexhoja don me hi me forcë. Roja e kap për këmishe, dhe i mbet nji copë e këmishës në dorë. Roja e shef Nexhon të nevrikosun dhe të heshtun. Pas pak, roja i thotë Nexhos:
- Po më vjen keq për këmishën, ishte e bukur!...
Nexhoja: - Eeeeeeeedhe coooooopë e fortë... E ar a ban me kalu tesh?...*

----------


## Deni_Boy

*Nexhoja ishte tuj ecë ka rruga e rusit, tuj sha e tuj ba. Nji djalë i thotë:
- Ç'a ke mor Nexho?
Nexhoja: - Jam ngat'rru me policinë.
Djali: - Po pse mor Nexho?!
Nexhoja: - Kishte kalu mikrobuzi afër shpisë dhe ma kishin marrë gardalinën në ballkon.
Djali: - Mos mor po tesh?
Nexhoja: - Kam frikë se tash pom' transferojnë ndoj katund...
Djali: - Pse mor ç'a ju ka ba gardelina?
Nexhoja: - E kishin xanë tuj k'ndu kangë sllave...*

----------


## Deni_Boy

*Dy djem, po gacmoshin nji vajzë, e cila kishte veshë çorape me kallëp bakllave. Por kjo ishte e përditshme. Fjalët ishin: 'çdo të hamë sonte bakllavë!...' 
Mirëpo vajza u mërzit për çdo ditë, i njëjti avaz. Një ditë kur djemtë po i thoshin 'çdo të hamë sonte bakllavë', ajo kthehet e u thotë: 
- Po mire mor çuna vetem tek bakllava ju rri mendja?
Djemtë: - Po.
Vajza: - Çfarë budadhenjsh?
Djemtë: - Pse?...
Vajza: - Se po të ngjiteni ma nalt do hanit kadaif...*

----------


## Deni_Boy

*Nji hajdut kishte hy me vjedhë kumbulla, mirëpo pa mbaru mirë mbushjen e gjinit, del nji plakë e i thotë:
- Ulu poshtë mor qafir, se po ta thërras policinë...
Mirëpo hajdutit nuk i pëlqejnë fjalët e plakës dhe ia kthen:
- O plakë, a po hyn brenda, a po ta baj?...
Plaka e ndigjon dhe hyn brenda. Kur hajduti mbush gjinin me kumbulla, ulet poshtë dhe ikën. Plaka e shef hajnin tuj ikë e bahet me nerva. Del jashtë e i thotë:
- I poshtëm! ti keke edhe hajn edhe rrenacak...*

----------


## Deni_Boy

*N'andje heret, në nji klub gjahtarsh ishin mledhë nji grup shokësh, dihet gjahtarë, dhe po thoshin historitë e tyne që u kishin ndodhur gjatë natës. Fillojnë tuj tregu historitë me rradhë, kur vjen rradha e të fundit ça me ju diftu mor shokë, nuk më ka ndodhë ndoj herë si mbramë. Shokët: "pa he mor, ça te ka ndodh?" Gjahtari po më kalon para kamve nji lepur nja dhjetë a dymbëdhjetë kilesh edhe po ndalet në nji kaçube. Avash-avash e marr ne shenjë dhe e qëlloj bam!... - lepuri me kambë përpjetë. Në këtë kohë vjen kamarierja me marrë porositë dhe ikë prapë. Gjahtari thotë: "ku e lamë?" Shoku: "me kambë përpjetë..." Gjahtari vazhdon "e t'ja bana nja dy-tri herë..."*

----------


## Deni_Boy

*Në disa fshatra të jugut, kur bahen dasma kane disa kange me ngacmime. Nji prej tyre - nga ana e dhëndërrit; nuse o nuse o, a e ke pa llozin e portës o nuse o nuse o...
Nga ana e nuses jane me te shkathët: dhëndërr o dhëndërr o, a e ke pa pusin e shpellës o dhëndërr o dhëndërr o...*

----------


## Deni_Boy

*Tre djem ishin tuj u ngatërru me njeni-tjetrin e tuj i thanë njeni-tjetrit s'ke m'u rrit ma, ke me metë i shkurtun, etj. Kur mas pak kohe, i madhi prej ture thotë: unë kam m'u rrit ma shum se ju, i dyti pyet: pse? I madhi: se gjyshi jem asht i gjate sa kalaja. I dyti: oh une kam m'u rrit ma shume se ti. I vogli: e pse ke me rrit ma shum se ai? Ai i dyti: se gjyshi jem asht kaq i gjate sa prek ret me dorë. I vogli pyet: kur gjyshi jot ka prekë retë, si ishin të forta apo të buta? I dyti ia kthen: të buta. I vogli: he, ai pra ka kap topet e gjyshit tem!*

----------


## Deni_Boy

*Djali:sikur te te puth tani?
Vajza:- Do te therras mamin.
Djali - Po sikur te te mbyllja
vetem me mua ne dhome?
Vajza- Perseri do therras mamin.
Djali - Po sikur te te
...perdhunoj?
Vajza - Do te therras gjyshen.
Djali- Po pse gjyshen?
Vajza - Sepse eshte e
shurdher.....♥*

----------


## Deni_Boy

*Ai:nxjerr nje trendafil
Ajommm , per ke eshte..?
Ai:duke qeshur Eshte per princeshen time.. Por une nuk mund tja jap
Ajo: Perpiqu..Asaj do ti behej qejfi
Ai:Ngrihet dhe largohet
Ajoeyy trendafilin ? E le ketu ..
Aie thashe qe ishte per princeshen time*

----------


## Deni_Boy

*Burri 1- alo burri 2- alo burri 1- e gjete gruan me te dashurin e saj ne krevat? Burri 2- po! Burri 1- vriti qe te dy. Burri 2- po si ti vras? Burri 1-merr nje thike dhe vriti qe te dy. Burri 2- ok...i vrava, po tani ca te bej? Burri 1- futi ne nje thes qe te dy. Burri 2- i futa, po tani qa te bej? Burri 1- merri qe te dy dhe varrosi perpara shtepise tek pema. Burri 2- zotesi un jetoj ne pallat dhe nuk kam pem perpara shtepis!!! Burri 1- uuuu te me falesh se paskam gabuar numrin e tel*

----------


## fattlumi

Kjo nuk perkthehet ne shqip.
------------------

*A Saudi being interviewed at the US Embassy for a Visa:

COUNSEL: "Your name, please?"
SAUDI: " Salem ."
COUNSEL: "Sex?"
SAUDI: "Six times a week."
COUNSEL: "I mean male or female?"
SAUDI: "Both male & female and sometimes even camels."
COUNSEL: "Holy cow!"
SAUDI: "Yes, cows & dogs too."
COUNSEL: "Man, isn't that hostile?"
SAUDI: "Horse Style, dog style, any style!"
COUNSEL: "Oh dear!"
SAUDI: "Deer? No deer, they run too fast!"*

----------


## Deni_Boy

*Shkon njeri te nje fallxhore dhe ulet. I jep doren dhe ajo fillon
- E shikoj qe je i pamartuar
- Si e kuptove? - e pyet ky i habitur
- Nga kallot. Kuptohet qe masturbohesh gjith diten*

----------


## Deni_Boy

*Ishte breshka duke iu ngjitur kodres per te pire tek lokali i lepurit... Pas 3 muajsh rruge arrin dhe e respektojne te gjithe duke e qerasur... Breshka dehet dhe fillon dhe shan lepurin... Lepuri i nxehur i fut shqelmin breshkes dhe bresha bije ne fund te kodres.... Fillon e ngjitet per 3 muaj te tjere dhe sapo arrin te gjithe po e respektonin, madje dhe lepuri... Ndersa breshka i kthehet e nxehur "Kujt i gjuajte qpar ti re?"*

----------

